# Seeking New Friends



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there! I am Nikki, I am 26, a female, and from the USA.

I have greatly varied interests and enjoy being exposed to new things, and I don't offend easily. 

Just looking for some intelligent, good willed, friendly people to chat with. PM, AIM, Yahoo, Skype (no video chat) or text!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hey! I'm always looking to make some new friends 

You're more than welcome to add me on Skype ( it's Nihil.man ) or just PM or whatever!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey Nikki 

I'm an Aussie and if you don't mind them, would love to have to new friends. Send me a PM on the forums, we can chat via that or maybe IRC or IM...


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Added/PM'd.

Keep them coming, still looking for decent folk for decent conversation!


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

implicate, you can add me to skype if you want! Just pm me for my name if you want it.


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Nikki! I love your avatar. :3 I'm totally interested in text/AIM/PM buddiness.


----------



## litare (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm always looking for friends! I cannot say I'm intelligent though.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Bumping my thread out of sheer boredom!

If you offend easily, I am not the friend for you (Forewarning!)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Nikki. It'd be nice to talk to more girls around my age.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sup.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Sup?


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

A "female", whow this is really misnogist 

Uhm ot, sorry. 

If u were from Europe I would chat with u too btw


----------



## notepad (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ! i'm looking for the same.

feel free to add me if you like , skype : n073p4d


----------



## BlankOne (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm seeking new friends too... I currently have none.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

(F)


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Nexus777 said:


> A "female", whow this is really misnogist


Lol that was funny


----------

